

HTML5 Boilerplate 1.0 Released - bretthopper
http://html5boilerplate.com/?v=1

======
bdesimone
Could someone please explain when and why someone would use this? (The
description on the site leaves me wanting). Also, the site style leaves my
head hurting.

